# Video of Check-in & Boarding the EuroTunnel at Folkstone



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

I created a video so that my other half's father could watch the process of getting on the Train at Folkstone.

So I thought I'd make it as a YouTube video. The video shows the entire process from leaving the M20 to getting off the train in Calais.

Might be useful for someone who has never used the tunnel and was wondering what it's all about.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Craig

Thanks for that video - very informative, for some of us that have never used the tunnel - partly because we are usually coming from/to the East so Dunkirk is more convenient.

I note that the video lasts 8 min. to when the handbrake goes on after boarding, but that of course is with a lot of speeding up, so I am interested to know the actual time it takes, as it would appear to be longer than the ferry.

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Geoff

The actual crossing takes around 30 minutes, or a bit less. Depending on how busy it is of course, the transit time from checking in to loading on the train is usually much faster than the ferries.

It's absolutely painless, and one big advantage is the plus or minus two hour leeway at check-in. You can be up to two hours early or late, and they send you on the next available train at no extra cost. Very good for the nerves if you encounter a traffic hold-up.

Dave


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, I 2nd Dave's comments.

I've been many times on the Train now and even in the really busy periods it's quicker to get through the check-in process and passport control.

The one big saving is that checks are only carried out on the departure side, so when you get off the other end you are ejected straight onto the Motorways.

I've been once where I timed it exactly right in that I arrived at the Check-in around 30 minutes before departure, got waved straight through to the Passport control, cleared that and went to the holding area where the barriers opened and I drove straight onto the train.

Of course, let alone the actual time it takes to board, the crossing is only 35 minutes and you don't have the issue of getting back to your vehicle when arriving.

I fill up a hot water urn, park up on the train, get in the back and make a Coffee (as attached pic), by the time you've drunk the Coffee and had a few biscuits it's time to drive off.

I never even consider the Ferry anymore, but to get to a boat, I have to drive past the Tunnel so it saves a little more driving time there too.

The 2 hour either side really helps too as it can take anything from 3.5 to 4.5 hours to get from the Midlands to the Terminal, and as it's M40 then anti-clockwise M25 or M1 then clockwise M25 a hold up could come at anytime. More often than not, I've missed my slot and it's been comforting to know it doesn't matter.

There is another bonus too! Your mobile phone (including Data) still works in the Tunnel. On the way out it remains on your UK provider, on the way back it remains on your Roaming provider.

It also helps that I've never actually paid for a crossing as we use Tesco Clubcard vouchers which is 3 for 1.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

craigrogers said:


> It also helps that I've never actually paid for a crossing as we use Tesco Clubcard vouchers which is 3 for 1.


How does that work then?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

One saves your tesco points and exchanges them for tunnel vouchers. I was under the impression it is now 2 for 1 rather than 3 for 1.rate. but every little helps. did enjoy the vid, but got a little dizzy.:grin2:

cabby


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Here are the details, it's still 3 for 1 currently.

Basically every £10 worth of Clubcard vouchers are worth £30 on the Tunnel.

https://secure.tesco.com/clubcard/boost/eurotunnel-le-shuttle/UK-003223.prd


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

cabby said:


> did enjoy the vid, but got a little dizzy.:grin2:


Better than getting sea sick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Splendid video Craig.

The only thing I can think of that you omitted, was to advise that hazard lights should be switched on as you approach the train* if you are towing a trailer*. This warns the loading chappie that you are longer than you might appear from the front. Otherwise he may pull you forward, only to find your trailer is right across a set of doors. Then you would have to reverse!!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Splendid video Craig.
> 
> The only thing I can think of that you omitted, was to advise that hazard lights should be switched on as you approach the train* if you are towing a trailer*. This warns the loading chappie that you are longer than you might appear from the front. Otherwise he may pull you forward, only to find your trailer is right across a set of doors. Then you would have to reverse!!!!!!!
> 
> Dave


Aha!, that's something I didn't know as I've never towed through the tunnel!

Thanks for the headsup


----------



## campsitewriter (Feb 3, 2016)

craigrogers said:


> I created a video so that my other half's father could watch the process of getting on the Train at Folkstone.
> 
> So I thought I'd make it as a YouTube video. The video shows the entire process from leaving the M20 to getting off the train in Calais.
> 
> Might be useful for someone who has never used the tunnel and was wondering what it's all about.


Great video, thoroughly enjoyed it. Perhaps I should film from leaving the tunnel all the way to my camp site to show people that it is possible to drive through Paris and survive.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

We have always arrived a good 4 or 5 hours before our departure time, at check in they offer to move forward just one or two departures for free, or to move forward further, so we don't wait as long, for a fee. we always except the new free departure time but pass on the ones you have to pay for.

we then proceed to the parking area with our ticket hanging from the mirror, every time we have then been approached, within 20 minutes, by a member of staff who states; "you have ages to wait", and then asks if we want to go on the next train, obviously we always say yes. they are usually in a little white van and you follow them round to passport control.

may be worth noting that in their terms and conditions for a standard fare, they state that if you are later than 2 hours, but less than 24, they will exchange your ticket for an alternative one free of charge, you only have to pay the difference if the departure you are moving to is more expensive than the one you bought.

at the following link, scroll down terms and conditions, then click ticket validity
< link >

really enjoyed the video, thanks

Lee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Only thing I would add is that many vans don't have an interior mirror! (bloody pointless things if you can't see out the back!) I just put my "hanger" in the front window .0


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Is it time to go on holiday yet :grin2:

We always go via the chunnel as Mrs GMJ doesn't like the ferries too much. We also use the 3 for 1 Tesco offer so this years crossing will cost £65 in vouchers (trebled up to £195) as we are going at prime time on a Saturday morning.

Compared to the last time we went by ferry the terminal is MUCH nicer too

We love it

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> Only thing I would add is that many vans don't have an interior mirror! (bloody pointless things if you can't see out the back!) I just put my "hanger" in the front window .0


Pull down sun visor and hook 'hanger' on the support - showing outside of course:wink2::laugh:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Is it time to go on holiday yet :grin2:
> 
> Compared to the last time we went by ferry the *terminal is MUCH nicer too*
> 
> ...


Who needs the terminal in a MH - we sit in the boarding queue and have coffee and breakfast , at 'home'. Terminal is only for collecting newspaper.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Who needs the terminal in a MH - we sit in the boarding queue and have coffee and breakfast , at 'home'. Terminal is only for collecting newspaper.


Only for a bimble if we are early; stretch the legs; buy anything we may have forgotten; get a newspaper; cheap booze if on offer...that kind of thing.

We have a coffee on board when going through the tunnel much to the envy of other fellow travellers who look in as they wander up to the on train toilets :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Excellent quality, what dashcam was used?


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

It's actually my phone, Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+. 

I have a car kit that I replaced the rear view mirror with as I can't see out of the back. I have the Autoboy BlackBox app which is totally free.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I was going to ask about the return trip from Calais but then saw Craig's comments in the closing clips on the video. Would be nice to see a vid though from the Calais side just to know what to expect - any takers?


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

I would of but I've since deleted the footage of the return trip. It really isn't too much different but know what you mean about wanting a look.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

deefordog said:


> I was going to ask about the return trip from Calais but then saw Craig's comments in the closing clips on the video. Would be nice to see a vid though from the Calais side just to know what to expect - any takers?


here you go?






Keith has uploaded loads of videos onto YouTube.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Splendid video Craig.
> 
> The only thing I can think of that you omitted, was to advise that hazard lights should be switched on as you approach the train* if you are towing a trailer*. This warns the loading chappie that you are longer than you might appear from the front. Otherwise he may pull you forward, only to find your trailer is right across a set of doors. Then you would have to reverse!!!!!!!
> 
> Dave


Hi,
I can relate to that!!! A few years ago in my caravaning days I was waved forward to the carriage and I said to the loader that I didn't think we would fit in the as there was already a bus in front of us. He replied " you'll be ok seems plenty of room!" Low and behold he rushed up to us and said that there was 2 foot of caravan in the next carriage and we would have to reverse back to the next carriage. I said that if that was the case then he better warn the train driver that the shuttle could be 2 hours late setting off!:grin2:
No joke reversing nearly 40 foot of car and van with only a few inches either side of the wheels. Put my best reversing head on and managed ok in no time at all and all was well. A very eventful start to our French holiday and always think about it when we go over or under the water to France!!

Nidge


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the Calais footage, very useful.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

nidge1 said:


> Hi,
> I can relate to that!!! A few years ago in my caravaning days I was waved forward to the carriage and I said to the loader that I didn't think we would fit in the as there was already a bus in front of us. He replied " you'll be ok seems plenty of room!" Low and behold he rushed up to us and said that there was 2 foot of caravan in the next carriage and we would have to reverse back to the next carriage. I said that if that was the case then he better warn the train driver that the shuttle could be 2 hours late setting off!:grin2:
> No joke reversing nearly 40 foot of car and van with only a few inches either side of the wheels. Put my best reversing head on and managed ok in no time at all and all was well. A very eventful start to our French holiday and always think about it when we go over or under the water to France!!
> 
> Nidge


Or you could just unhitch, push back by han (with help if needed), reverse the car and then rehitch the caravan - a lot quicker than 2 hours delay :wink2:


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Great video Craig, My two boys and I have been over a few times but not the wife. It was very interesting for her.
Thanks
Brian


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

siggie said:


> Or you could just unhitch, push back by han (with help if needed), reverse the car and then rehitch the caravan - a lot quicker than 2 hours delay :wink2:


Yes I Could, but then the loader wouldn't have squirmed and looked so flabbergasted as he did:grin2::grin2::grin2:

Nidge


----------

